# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Hướng dẫn cho mình sử dụng skype

## vietglobal

các bạn cho mình hỏi cách add nick của các bạn mình trên skype như thế nào và muốn họp nhóm thì vào đâu . mình cần gấp lắm , giúp mình nhé . thanks in advance

----------

